# Subtrate



## indullg83 (Feb 26, 2005)

does it make a difference which one is used, sand or gravel? is there a risk of losing the eggs/fry in the sand? is one clearly better to use for breeding or are they about the same? any suggestions if i choose to go eithier way? so far i want to use the sand because it looks better. any type of help you coudl give me would b very much appreciated.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I think your determined to use sand so go with it! P's have been breed with sand as substrate.



indullg83 said:


> does it make a difference which one is used, sand or gravel? is there a risk of losing the eggs/fry in the sand? is one clearly better to use for breeding or are they about the same? any suggestions if i choose to go eithier way? so far i want to use the sand because it looks better. any type of help you coudl give me would b very much appreciated.
> [snapback]944141[/snapback]​


----------

